# Pictures of my first tank!



## Fishychic (Dec 7, 2008)

This is my very first tank. It is a 30 gallon and it is in the middle of cycling. So please excuse the nasty nylon stocking with shrimp and nasty crap. I'd rather do it with ammonia but I could not fine PURE ammonia without the surfactants, dyes, deodorants, or soap. I also built a DIY Co2 reactor because my plants looked like they were dying and I though it was because they were suffocating since their aren't any fish. I'd like to build one with a power head but I can't seem to find one (I don't live in the states), so the search continues  

I read later that plants could get co2 from the air in my room and is pushed into the filter, into the water but I'm not sure if that's true. I got some plant food as well, so I hope that works. 

I know the whole thing looks pretty ghetto right now, so PLEASE BE GENTLE! This is my first tank, I'm still learning :lol:

If I'm doing something wrong, or if you'd like to suggest something, ALL feedback is appreciated! 

Thanks for looking!  






























Yeast, sugar, water. 




















Steph


----------



## smark (Dec 2, 2008)

The Tank looks very nice. I like the DIY. The tank looks like a project that will just keep growing into a fine colony in time.


----------



## Fishychic (Dec 7, 2008)

Thank you!!! =]


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

looks great. one source of pure ammonia is to pee in the tank. over on MFK i read about a guy that did that. off topic though.

looks very great. What lighting do you have on your tank? You may need to upgrade for the plants to thrive, but I don't know much about plants. Also, I would get black air line tubing and tuck it in the back of the tank somewhere. Much more visually pleasing than a length of tube running through the tank 

What are your plans stocking wise?

And whats the bottle in the front?


----------



## Fishychic (Dec 7, 2008)

justintrask said:


> looks great. one source of pure ammonia is to pee in the tank. over on MFK i read about a guy that did that. off topic though.
> 
> looks very great. What lighting do you have on your tank? You may need to upgrade for the plants to thrive, but I don't know much about plants. Also, I would get black air line tubing and tuck it in the back of the tank somewhere. Much more visually pleasing than a length of tube running through the tank
> 
> ...


Well I'm only doing it until I get my fish. Then I'm taking it out.

The bottle is there to catch the co2. Since I cannot get a co2 bell, i though I'd improvise with this! lol, it's a slower way of diffusing co2 in the water naturally. I read that If you let the co2 go straight up to the surface you loose like 70% of the gas. 

I'm planning to start off with 6 neon tetras. Then maybe like 6 guppies, 3 cori catfish...I'm not sure what else. 

Suggestions?


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

if you get the guppies, shoot for all males. if you get a mix, they will breed, and fill that tank very quickly. If you're having a hard time finding fish, or want to see a great selection, check out liveaquaria.com and aquabid.com

I would keep the cory in a shaol of 6 or more.

One of my favorite fish that i have kept in a planted tank are glass catfish. they are completely see-through, and have a lot of personality.

Or look into scarlet kribensis. they are gorgeous and so much fun.


----------



## Fishychic (Dec 7, 2008)

justintrask said:


> if you get the guppies, shoot for all males. if you get a mix, they will breed, and fill that tank very quickly. If you're having a hard time finding fish, or want to see a great selection, check out liveaquaria.com and aquabid.com
> 
> I would keep the cory in a shaol of 6 or more.
> 
> ...



I'll try to keep an eye out, the German pet stores around here are "limited". I'd like to order fish online but they don't deliver to APO (military post officies) because the fish would die. lol. I'll have to make due. :-(


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

hmm why wouldnt they?


----------



## Fishychic (Dec 7, 2008)

justintrask said:


> hmm why wouldnt they?


Well with APO address', they ship to new york, then they ship it all the way to Germany. The process is long and I don't believe the post office on the air force base is going to hold live objects. 

I checked their shipping information, it says they do not ship to APO addresses


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

aw  im sorry


----------



## Fishychic (Dec 7, 2008)

Thanks. 

I'll be back in the states in three years...forever! So then, I'm going to go all out


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

You might ask the local fish store if they will special order fish for you.
The tank looks very nice btw. I like the moss balls in front, very art deco. lol


----------



## Fishychic (Dec 7, 2008)

Thanks buggy


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

Another vote for kribs, I love them!


----------



## Fishychic (Dec 7, 2008)

trashion said:


> Another vote for kribs, I love them!



Vote for kribs?


----------



## smark (Dec 2, 2008)

Scarlet kribensis. I had to look it up.


----------



## Knight~Ryder (Dec 2, 2007)

You may want to get a few taller plants when you have the fish. I find they like to hide once in a while behind the shelter of a nice huge, tall plant.


----------



## Fishychic (Dec 7, 2008)

ya those were the tallest my petstore sells : (


----------



## Knight~Ryder (Dec 2, 2007)

justintrask said:


> one source of pure ammonia is to pee in the tank.?


Did you try what this other person suggested. :lol:


----------



## Fishychic (Dec 7, 2008)

LOL! No, i can't bring myself to do it.

I cant bear the thought of collecting my pee and dumping it in the tank.

Anyways, I just did a test a while ago! NO ammonia in my tank! yay!


----------



## Plecostomus (Jul 31, 2006)

Woah, cool, you've got moss balls in your tank!


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

Get a pair of convicts and a school of zebra danios


----------



## Knight~Ryder (Dec 2, 2007)

Say no to zebra danios and yes to Bolivian Rams.


----------



## Fishychic (Dec 7, 2008)

Yes I DO! 

I'm not sure if they do anything beneficial : /


Hmmm, so many options. Thanks guys!


----------



## Maztachief (Oct 3, 2008)

Danios are awesome. I have had both short-finned and long-finned, and normal zebra and leopard versions. They are cool fish that look nice together when they form little schools. Their only downside is that they tend to like to eat like little pigs. Otherwise they are playful and hardy little guys. imho


----------

